
Hackers conquer Tesla’s in-car web browser and win a Model 3 - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/23/hackers-conquer-tesla-and-win-a-model-3/
======
Corrado
This is a really great accomplishment. Tesla says that they only breached the
entertainment center but other car manufacturers have said similar things,
only to have the attackers be able to flash the lights or open doors. I wonder
how serious this hack really is?

As a side note, I'm impressed with how engaged Tesla is with the "hacker"
community. Not only do they put their products directly in the path of people
trying to break their products, they are increasing the bounty as well!

------
gcb0
wish my ad blocker blocked those paid articles too.

~~~
sahin-boydas
i really think hacker news should put a small icons for paid links and also a
fact checker

